# Help! Live in Chicago and looking for a Heat Press



## highrise50 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi All

I'm new to the business and i live in the chicago land area, and I'm looking to buy a heat press swingarm 15 x 15. But I can't seem to find a store that I can walk in and buy one. Can you guys help.

Thanks


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

If you look down and to the left you'll see a list of vendors. Check them out, maybe one of them has a distribution center near you.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Check with Sign Supplies stores, most carry the vinyl materials and also heat presses as well. here is a couple to get you started.

Rayco Sign Supply, Inc. 
6100 N. Pulaski 
Chicago, IL 60646
(773) 267-5200

*Chicago Area Branch*
7102 W. Cermak Rd.
Berwyn, IL 60402
(708) 795-7446


----------

